# Amtrak Siemens SC-44 Chargers



## HybridHobby

Hey guys, caught some SC-44 Chargers yesterday evening on the Southwest Chief. Wasn't really prepared for the video, was just driving down the street and decided to pull over to film some trains and behold, the catch of the week lol. Enjoy!


----------



## highvoltage

The first four engines are road numbers 160, 815, 23, and 19.

160, 23, and 19 are GE P42DC. Road number 815 is a GE P40DC. (Reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Amtrak_rolling_stock )

From: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_Charger "Contingent on successful completion of testing, the first locomotives to operate for Amtrak are scheduled to" enter service by the end of 2017.


----------



## Fire21

That's a lot of motive power on a not-so-long train! Since the Chargers are still basically experimental, I assume the other units are all along for power security in case of a failure of some sort?

Kinda like sticking a diesel in behind an excursion steamer...


----------

